# Project Idea: Winch Platform



## Treg_John (Dec 30, 2004)

What if I want to add a winch to my Treg? How about a platfom for a winch which would fit in the VW hitch receiver? Prob. run it ( and future HF radios ) off of a 2nd battery to avoid causing harm to existing electrical systems... A







Idea ? Anyone else have winch capabilities on their Treg?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Project Idea: Winch Platform (Treg_John)*

Winch, no problem:

















http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1752232


----------



## Curjo (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: Project Idea: Winch Platform (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_Winch, no problem:

Oh Spockcat... I'm so disappointed! Where's the source and part numbers?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Project Idea: Winch Platform (Curjo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Curjo* »_Oh Spockcat... I'm so disappointed! Where's the source and part numbers?









In Germany.


----------



## Curjo (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: Project Idea: Winch Platform (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_In Germany.

Any chance we can talk you into bringing back the parts list for the winch setup and the skid plates when you return from your trip to Frankfurt?
I went bezerk the other day trying to find info on the expedition setup on the web... no luck, other than the same 40+ photos you've found.


----------



## sd986 (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Brief article and wallpaper*


_Quote, originally posted by *Curjo* »_
I went bezerk the other day trying to find info on the expedition setup on the web... no luck, other than the same 40+ photos you've found. 









Here is a site that has the same photo's as wallpaper and a brief discussion on the Expedition model.
http://www.seriouswheels.com/t...n.htm


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Project Idea: Winch Platform (Curjo)*

This is a VW Individual product. You need to contact them about this.


----------



## Curjo (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: Project Idea: Winch Platform (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_This is a VW Individual product. You need to contact them about this.

Since my German language skills are limited to saying: "Oofda," when the dog jumps on my stomach, I didn't get far on that site when I wandered into it the other day. Even Google translations didn't help much. (Maybe "Oofda" is Norwegian...?








Eventually someone will start marketing the kit for the winch in the USA, afterall, I believe that the winch itself is a WARN product.


----------



## AZBob (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: Project Idea: Winch Platform (Curjo)*

Notice that the winch-equipped vehicles have a totally different front bumper cover than either the V6 or V8/V10.


----------



## Curjo (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: Project Idea: Winch Platform (AZBob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AZBob* »_Notice that the winch-equipped vehicles have a totally different front bumper cover than either the V6 or V8/V10.

Yes, I see that. I think it's just a modification of the original, probably done with a good sharp knife or hacksaw.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Project Idea: Winch Platform (AZBob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AZBob* »_Notice that the winch-equipped vehicles have a totally different front bumper cover than either the V6 or V8/V10.

Looks to me like they just modified the existing bumper cover and lower valance by trimming some material away. Of course, those two parts are about $700 plus paint if you screw up. I think a good offroad shop could probably duplicate this setup. Pretty sure the winch is bolted to the real metal bumper that is behind the bumper cover. Perhaps the metal bumper is strengthened with some additional material.


----------



## Devoman (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: Project Idea: Winch Platform (spockcat)*

I bet that the bumper bar was built just like the rear hitch bar and modified to fit the winch in place.When i looked at the stock bar behind the front bumper it looked like the same type of thickness like the rear one has.


----------



## AZBob (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: Project Idea: Winch Platform (Devoman)*

I wonder if you can have the winch and park assist. The two center park assist sensors SEEM to be far enough apart to allow the assembly, but who knows.
Hmm... on second-look, it appears as if they are NOT far enough apart.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Project Idea: Winch Platform (AZBob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AZBob* »_I wonder if you can have the winch and park assist. The two center park assist sensors SEEM to be far enough apart to allow the assembly, but who knows.
Hmm... on second-look, it appears as if they are NOT far enough apart.

Perhaps you could relocate the sensors.


----------



## leebo (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: Project Idea: Winch Platform (AZBob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AZBob* »_I wonder if you can have the winch and park assist. The two center park assist sensors SEEM to be far enough apart to allow the assembly, but who knows.
Hmm... on second-look, it appears as if they are NOT far enough apart.

If I had to make the choice, I would gladly give up park-assist for the winch.


----------



## AZBob (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: Project Idea: Winch Platform (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_
Perhaps you could relocate the sensors.

Perhaps, but that would require fabbing up a whole new lower valence.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Project Idea: Winch Platform (AZBob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AZBob* »_Perhaps, but that would require fabbing up a whole new lower valence. 

How about cutting out the mounting holes plus about 3/4" material around them. The winch would go there anyway so no problem cutting it up. Then cut smaller holes father apart and epoxy the mounting holes in those locations. 
Or you might be able to eliminate the two central sensors altogether.


----------



## 12johnny (Oct 28, 2003)

I have just read that some members of http://www.forotouareg.com have installed some winches in their Touaregs and it looks really professional and simple
























Here you have all the process, in case that you would need it in the future:
http://forotouareg.com/2006/vi...rt=15
http://www.touareg4x4.com/brico/winch/


----------



## Calinada (Nov 29, 2005)

*Re: Project Idea: Winch Platform (12johnny)*









That is one sexy Touareg with those tires and stance.


----------



## 12johnny (Oct 28, 2003)

*Re: Project Idea: Winch Platform (Calinada)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Calinada* »_ That is one sexy Touareg with those tires and stance.

Yes, it looks really great!


----------



## VegasMatt (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: Project Idea: Winch Platform (12johnny)*

General grabber AT2 tires. That's what I'm hoping to get on mine before some offroad trips this year.
Matt


----------



## sciencegeek (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: Project Idea: Winch Platform (12johnny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *12johnny* »_Here you have all the process, in case that you would need it in the future:
http://www.touareg4x4.com/brico/winch/

12johnny, would you care to translate that web site into English? Would be forever grateful.


----------



## crcjr1963 (Aug 21, 2003)

*Re: Project Idea: Winch Platform (VegasMatt)*

Do you have any idea what size they are?


----------



## 12johnny (Oct 28, 2003)

*Re: Project Idea: Winch Platform (sciencegeek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciencegeek* »_
12johnny, would you care to translate that web site into English? Would be forever grateful.


No problem! You will see that what the Spanish owner wrote is not a detailed "step by step" procedure, but he was letting everybody know his ideas about the project, but let's have a look at it!
Note: Please excuse the poor translation








We all know that there are not lots of off road accesories for our Touaregs, and much less if we want "special" ones.
Here we will have a look at a possible solution to install a winch in the Touareg. I have searched lots of places, and the only commercial one that I found was a "Warn" model, really good, with a very clean install, but it had some disadvantages:
* It required to lose the original tow hooks of the Touareg
* The Warn kit positions the winch too low, and you have to cut a part of the bront bumper
* This kit is intended to use a roller system, which is a really good solution, but I don't like how it looks in the Touareg (I want it to look concealed)
* The most important disadvantage: It is waaaaaaaay too expensive

Then, I decided to design a winch plate, and a friendly workshop helped me with the install.
I chose a Milemarker 9000i, and I wanted to install the winch as recessed as possible, and really integrated. You can see in the pics that I got it, and I only had to open a small hole in a part of the bumper.
All that we had to do was to dismount the metal part of the bumper where the OEM tow hooks are screwed when we have to use them, and this way, with this metal structure out of the car, we can begin working our winch platform.
Really carefully and professionally (after measuring lots of times), we welded a regular winch plate to this OEM piece of metal. This design is much simpler than the ones that I had seen in other vehicles, and works nicely.
Finally, the winch is placed right where I originally intented, it is as high and concealed as possible, you can turn the main switch on/off from the front of the Touareg, and all together looks nice and well integrated 

And that's the end of the translation!







You will see that the most important thing is, of course, to measure lots of times, and that a professional welder does the job correctly, and the pics will do the rest








Let's hope that the Spanish' Touareg ideas can help you! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VegasMatt (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: Project Idea: Winch Platform (crcjr1963)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crcjr1963* »_Do you have any idea what size they are?

I'm not sure what size those wheels are, but I'm going to go with 265/70-17 (31.7" diameter vs 29" stock) on my 17" wheels. However, since you have a V10, you can't go smaller than 18" wheels, and the closest size they have in these, according to their website, is 255/60-18 with a diameter of about 30". They don't offer a 19" size.
Winch-wise, modifying the bumper bar is probably the simplest way to do this. We were looking at this (albeit briefly) last July at the Colorado rally. One idea tossed around was welding a 2" receiver onto the bumper bar, so a basket-type winch can be attached when needed. The only bumper cover mod would be leaving that 2" or so square hole, and having some kind of access to put the pin into the receiver to hold the winch.
Matt


----------



## crcjr1963 (Aug 21, 2003)

*Re: Project Idea: Winch Platform (VegasMatt)*

Thanks for the tire info. 
How would you supply power to the removable winch?


----------



## VegasMatt (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: Project Idea: Winch Platform (crcjr1963)*

I don't know how others have wired them in, nor have I wired a winch in (ever), so my thoughts are just that: thoughts.
For a temporary solution for power, there are the jump posts under the hood that could probably be clamped onto with insulated jumper-cable style clamps. 
Another way would be to wire in a fused disconnect plug to those terminals, then place the disconnect in a place you could plug the winch into it with little hassle (like in a slot in the grille). I'd make sure it had some kind of rubber cap though, as to keep road grime, salt, rain, etc out of the connector.
The probably most difficult way would be to wire it into the fuse block by the battery, as I've heard there is another large fuse slot available under there. Run the wire through the firewall, and to a disconnect as described above. The bad thing would be if a fuse blows in this scenario, you'd probably have to remove the seat to replace it. Not exactly convenient if you're stuck in the boonies! A second, lower-rated fuse in the engine compartment could alleviate this possibility.
Like I said, these are some _thoughts_, your mileage may vary, do at your own risk, yadda yadda...
Matt


----------



## sciencegeek (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: Project Idea: Winch Platform (12johnny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *12johnny* »_ Note: Please excuse the poor translation







...
Let's hope that the Spanish' Touareg ideas can help you! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Excellent! Thanks a lot. Those are some good hints, and the pictures are great.


----------



## 12johnny (Oct 28, 2003)

*Re: Project Idea: Winch Platform (sciencegeek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciencegeek* »_
Excellent! Thanks a lot. Those are some good hints, and the pictures are great.

You're very welcome! / De nada!


----------



## Code3VW (May 5, 2004)

This is one old-school thread!


----------

